# Er hat es mit dem Rücken.



## mh1

Hallo,

wie sagt man "Er hat es mit dem Rücken/Er hat's mit dem Rücken."?
"Padece de la espalda."?

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

mh1 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sagt man "Er hat es mit dem Rücken/Er hat's mit dem Rücken."?
> "Padece de la espalda."?
> 
> Saludos



Hallo mh1 !

Etwas mit dem Rücken haben, bedeutet normalerweise, dass man entweder Rückenschmerzen-oder sonstige Probleme hat,die von Fall zu Fall verschiedenartig sein können!Mein Vorschlag hierzu wäre deshalb dieser:

Él tiene dolores de espalda
Él tiene problemas de espalda 
(p.ej.Escoliosis, lumbalgia, lordosis y hernia discal
etc...) 

Sicherheitshalber könntest du noch auf eine Antwort eines hispanoparlantes warten.


----------



## mh1

Tonerl said:


> Etwas mit dem Rücken haben, bedeutet normalerweise, dass man entweder Rückenschmerzen-oder sonstige Probleme hat,die von Fall zu Fall verschiedenartig sein können!Mein Vorschlag hierzu wäre deshalb dieser:
> 
> Él tiene dolores de espalda
> Él tiene problemas de espalda



Danke für deine Antwort.
Laut http://de.pons.com/übersetzung?q=padecer&l=dees&in=&lf=de kann man "Padece del corazón." mit "Er hat es mit dem Herzen." übersetzen. Die deutsche Aussage ist bewusst umgangssprachlich und ich hoffe auf eine umgangssprachliche spanische Übersetzung.


----------



## Tonerl

Ja,da hast du Recht, denn Pons ist mMn einer der besten Wörterbücher überhaupt und deswegen hoffe ich für dich,dass man dir diesbezüglich eine adäquate Übersetzung liefert, denn umgangssprachliches Spanisch ist wirklich nicht ganz ohne!!!


----------



## Alemanita

Sufrir o padecer de la espalda - umgangssprachlich und weit verbreitet!

LG.


----------



## Geviert

Alle Vorschläge im Spanischen sind aus meiner Sicht richtig. Man kann auch tener algo / padecer de algo sagen.


----------

